
Google Fuchsia release date, news and rumors - mikece
https://www.techradar.com/news/google-fuchsia
======
gman83
This article isn't very informative. For one thing "Andromeda" isn't Fuchsia,
that was a proposed merger of Android & Chrome that was shelved in favor of
Fuchsia. Kyle Bradshaw on 9to5Google has a pretty good series on Fuchsia
that's much more insightful:

[https://9to5google.com/guides/fuchsia-
friday/](https://9to5google.com/guides/fuchsia-friday/)

~~~
digi_owl
Andromeda was probably a bad misunderstanding/misrepresentation by the
headline hungry press.

If we look at recent releases of Android, it has taken on the update scheme of
ChromeOS by detaching the Android layer from the Linux kernel. Meaning that
Google can push updates to the Android layer without having to deal with
hardware suppliers and carriers dragging their feet.

While at the same time ChromeOS is getting the ability to run Android apps.

~~~
StudentStuff
Thing is, if the ancient, unmaintained kernel that said Android layer is
running atop is vulnerable, your pretty hosed. Securing higher up in the stack
won't do you much good, nor will attempting to containerize proprietary
drivers and hoping that that will ensure a secure experience.

Running modern kernels and upstreaming out of tree patches is the only
reasonable way of supporting & securing these phones and tablets long term in
a cost effective, until Google puts their foot down and says "No more custom
BSPs", the horrible mess that is Android's security nightmare won't cease.

------
Kudos
This feels like a keyword stuffing exercise to capture searches like "Fuchsia
release date" even though it doesn't have one.

------
Ajedi32
I don't see where they're getting this "next year" figure from. Fuchsia has
been under development since 2016, there's no reason it couldn't go another
year or two without seeing a consumer release.

Yes, if you just want to throw out guesses based on limited information then
2019 does seem at least plausible, but that's by no means certain.

~~~
sgnelson
With Google, it could also never see the light of day.

~~~
XalvinX
With Google, there might be 4 different kinds of it.

------
mikece
While Google hasn't officially said what the purpose of Fuchsia is, I think
they _have_ said that Flutter is the tool for writing apps for Fuchsia.
Currently, Flutter emits apps for iOS and Android while the work-in-progress
builds of Fuchsia run on the Chromebook Pixel rather than phones. This leads
me to believe the suggestion that Fuchsia will replace both Android and
ChromeOS.

------
williamstein
I'm loving ChromeOS plus Android plus Debian (via Crostini) on my Pixelbook.
The beat of a bunch of worlds with solid integration.

------
walterbell
_> Fuchsia wants to be the best cross-device OS to date. To achieve this,
Fuchsia uses a new tool known as ‘Ledger’ by the GitHub community. Ledger,
once you’re signed into a Google Account on a Fuchsia device, will
automatically save your place in all installed apps across all Fuchsia
devices._

Please implement this with an open-standard API (WebDAV?) so that multi-device
OS/app state can be synchronized to a self-hosted and hardened device.

~~~
WhatIsDukkha
[https://github.com/fuchsia-mirror/peridot](https://github.com/fuchsia-
mirror/peridot)

I think that's it.

[https://9to5google.com/2018/02/02/fuchsia-friday-the-
ledger/](https://9to5google.com/2018/02/02/fuchsia-friday-the-ledger/)

For some background.

It would be nice if people get interested in this and start coding before it's
a done deal.

------
zenexer
Release date! Release date! Release date!

Just kidding; we don't know the release date.

------
XalvinX
Yeah, but will it run Photoshop?

Until you can run real apps, how can it compete with PC clones and Macs?

I do appreciate my Chromebook a lot, but there isn't even a decent video
player for it...I mean, it isn't a real OS despite all the hype.

~~~
jasonvorhe
It sure seems you've missed a lot regarding Chrome OS. OS running Android and
Linux apps now.

Sure, Photoshop and Lightroom are both mobile versions, but I have a feeling
that maybe WebAssembly will tempt Adobe and others to at least try to build
their all's for the generation growing up with Chromebooks on school.

~~~
XalvinX
My Chromebook updates automatically about every 2 weeks or so, but last time I
tried to install an Android app it still didn't work. And, yes, I do read tech
news daily, get about 10 emails a day from sites like Techcrunch and so on,
and am aware of these announcements. But it is only a very very small number
of machines that these work on...not on Chrome OS itself....going against the
original premise of Chrome OS which had me pretty excited about (was it) 7 or
so years ago. Maybe I shouldn't have bought one so early??

------
wslh
Techradar is the place that always appears in search results when you query
for rumors of X for every X.

------
ksec
why new kernel and not linux?

~~~
muro
To see whether a new kernel, designed 25+ years after Linux, can do things
better.

Linux is already there, what insight would it bring to do the same thing
again?

~~~
mikece
The Linux kernel was made for desktops/workstations/servers, no? I think this
kernel was designed with the use case of mobile/tablet/PixelBook in mind.

~~~
willtim
A feature I would like to see in a mobile OS is per-process power quotas.

~~~
gdamjan1
[https://lwn.net/Articles/749738/](https://lwn.net/Articles/749738/)

